
iTerm 3.1.6 released - OberstKrueger
https://iterm2.com/downloads.html
======
cozicoolmail
Looking through the change log: GPU based Metal renderer
([https://gitlab.com/gnachman/iterm2/wikis/Metal-
Renderer](https://gitlab.com/gnachman/iterm2/wikis/Metal-Renderer))

This might offer great performence, I'm looking forward to compare this with
alacritty.

